# Worried about affect of microgynon on process just "for convenience"?



## PixieX (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi, hope you can help.

Starting short cycle ivf with stim, am 41 and have low egg reserves.

Ive been given microgynon to take if my period starts on a Sunday due to schedule convenience for the clinicians (words of the nurse advisor).  If my period started Thur/Fri/Sat, I wouldn't have to take them as the cycle would fit their schedule.

Well, just my luck, I've started my period today (Sunday) so I am facing taking the pill to delay full menstration until Thursday (so 4 days worth of microgynon).

To me, its just another layer of articificla hormones which will tell my body its pregnant for 4 days, wait for approx. 14/15 days while I take all manner of hormones to stop and start my ovaries and then actually try and get pregnant via IVF.  In my layman brain, surely this cannot be a good thing just for the sake of diary convenience

Am I being too sensitive?  I just have a really bad feeling about starting the birth contorl pill for 4 days before I start trying to conceive when there doesn't seem to be any biological benefit from doing so.

Plus Im PMT'd and ****** off with myself that my damn uterus couldn't start period-ing just 12 hours ago ... grump grump ;-)

P
x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

I know that many clinics have a myriad of different protocols and schedules in preparation for IVF. It isn't unheard of for the pill to be used to help regulate timings. As you say it is another artificial hormone layer but pretty much does same as down regulation by over riding your natural cycle and allowing intervention to manipulate it to tie in with IVF timings. Clinic are best placed to explain why they use this particular protocol. Personally my clinic didn't use OCP but they still manipulated the other injections to tie in with the theatre slots for EC & ET


----------

